# Watch Dogs uscita 27 maggio 2014. Trailer PS3-PS4. Video



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2014)

Finalmente è uscito il Trailer

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2014)




----------

